# my angler tank pics



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Here are some sequence pics of my angler. I have no zoom on my cheap camera, but he was at the front of the tank so i managed to get some pics before he 'jetted' off.









going..









going......









gone!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great coloration


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

thats a sweet angler.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

omfg i wish i ahd that tank and fish

it is GODLY


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

nice Looking fish man! I've never seen one in person. Must be nice!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

they are lots of fun to keep. Stay still most of the time, but when he moves around (they lack a swim bladder and move around via sucking in water and blowing it out from openings behind their legs.) its the funniest thing.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i would get one if i had a sw tank,

yours is just so pretty, like seeing him in person


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I need to move out some of my aggressive fish so I can get one,
I've always thought they were neat.
Yours is especially sharp looking!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great coloration on that angler
what do u feed him


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i feed him damsels (live marine fish) once a week.

i've writtten an article on choosing an angler that can be found here....

http://grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25

thanks for your comments. anglers do make a great pet.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nice angler. I need to get one once the salt tank gets fully established


----------

